# An American Werewolf in London Remake



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That's right, folks! John Landis has sold the remake rights to Dimension:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16590


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

What the.......?!
I sincerely hope not.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

*shakes head*


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That's it... time for a movie where a deranged cinemaphile flips out and starts systematically murdering rerun movie directors. You could call the movie "Hack" (get it? double entendre!) Since, in keeping the spirit of what these bottomfeeders truly deserve, the film would have to be torture porn, I would say have Eli Roth direct it but now he's jumping on the rerun machine as well. Move him to the victim pile. Of course the climax of the movie would be the grisly disemboweling and vivisection of Michael "I've Never Had An Original Idea In My Whole Goddamned Life" Bay.

I would buy that movie.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

hope its not crap


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Revenant said:


> That's it... time for a movie where a deranged cinemaphile flips out and starts systematically murdering rerun movie directors. You could call the movie "Hack" (get it? double entendre!) Since, in keeping the spirit of what these bottomfeeders truly deserve, the film would have to be torture porn, I would say have Eli Roth direct it but now he's jumping on the rerun machine as well. Move him to the victim pile. Of course the climax of the movie would be the grisly disemboweling and vivisection of Michael "I've Never Had An Original Idea In My Whole Goddamned Life" Bay.
> 
> I would buy that movie.


now THAT I would watch!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Rev, that's bloody friggin genius! Get producing man, you got an entire special effects team right here at your disposal!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> That's right, folks! John Landis has sold the remake rights to Dimension:
> 
> http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16590


All about the Benjamins, and not creativity.

Again, if you don't like this - go watch the original and ingore this shi-iz. Or, check it out for fun and see what ya think. This isn't a flick that needs a redo but then again given Hollywood's current state of creative bankruptcy and the desire to cash in on anything with a perceived built in audience and 'brand recognition', I am not surprised in the least.

:jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Johnny Thunder said:


> All about the Benjamins, and not creativity.
> 
> Again, if you don't like this - go watch the original and ingore this shi-iz. Or, check it out for fun and see what ya think. This isn't a flick that needs a redo but then again given Hollywood's current state of creative bankruptcy and the desire to cash in on anything with a perceived built in audience and 'brand recognition', I am not surprised in the least.
> 
> :jol:


As always, I agree with my esteemed colleague, although I am more against this being remade than others that have come down the pike. I see it being ruined with all the CGI abortions that made *Van Helsing* such a great film.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Just one more remake, that's all.

The damage has already been done. It's too late to cry victim now.

Rev- that's actually a great idea. But for that to work, I think they'd have to cast the directors themselves as the victims or identify them and the films they've raped by name. I promise you, even if Marcus Nispel and Alexandre Aja would let you use their names or have cameos in it- Michael Bay wouldn't be too crazy about this and he'd probably sue.

Or worse yet- he'd demand to be Producer / Executive Producer on the whole thing. One more thing he can rake money in from...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You never know...?


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You never know...?


What?

What don't we know?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

hmmm..that's a movie i haven't seen in ages. why again do we need these movies to be remade?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The biggest problem is not really the fact that they keep hashing out remakes. But more to the fact that audiences keep paying to see this crap. As long as Hollywood sees they're making money they'll just keep churning the crap out.

The only way to stop them is a good old fashioned boycott. Just don't pay to see any more remakes. Encourage your friends and family to do the same.

When the flow of cash stops the cows will find something else to graze on.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

Dark Angel 27 said:


> hmmm..that's a movie i haven't seen in ages. why again do we need these movies to be remade?


We don't.



Terrormaster said:


> The biggest problem is not really the fact that they keep hashing out remakes. But more to the fact that audiences keep paying to see this crap. As long as Hollywood sees they're making money they'll just keep churning the crap out.
> 
> The only way to stop them is a good old fashioned boycott. Just don't pay to see any more remakes. Encourage your friends and family to do the same.
> 
> When the flow of cash stops the cows will find something else to graze on.


That makes a lot of sense.

Of course, the people who pay the most money to see this crap aren't us. It's the stupid kids who haven't seen the classics. Or are so into everything "new," that old movies or low budget movies make them whine.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Sinister said:


> As always, I agree with my esteemed colleague, although I am more against this being remade than others that have come down the pike. I see it being ruined with all the CGI abortions that made *Van Helsing* such a great film.


I concur good sir! :smoking:


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Revenant said:


> That's it... time for a movie where a deranged cinemaphile flips out and starts systematically murdering rerun movie directors. You could call the movie "Hack" (get it? double entendre!) Since, in keeping the spirit of what these bottomfeeders truly deserve, the film would have to be torture porn, I would say have Eli Roth direct it but now he's jumping on the rerun machine as well. Move him to the victim pile. Of course the climax of the movie would be the grisly disemboweling and vivisection of Michael "I've Never Had An Original Idea In My Whole Goddamned Life" Bay.
> 
> I would buy that movie.


In addition to Bay, could we please see a drawn and quartered death scene with Uwe Boll? Pretty please?


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

hey Rev,when that movies done i'll remake it!


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

And let's not forget to remake _that_ remake.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

LOL...No shock..I'm expecting them to remake the old horror original classics probably Dracula again, Frankenstein and any other ones out there.


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know. This current decade isn't about remaking films from the 30's. The Wolf Man might change that. But I doubt it.


----------

